# Private Practice - Season 3?



## Susanne (Aug 20, 2009)

Yesterday we could watch the final episode of season 2 here in German TV. 

I know season 3 will start in October 2009 in the US, so maybe next spring here.

But does anyone already know how it will go on? What will happen to Violet and the baby?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 25, 2009)

I was bad and looked for spoilers 

**warning spoilers* *








and I've read that someone will come and help her so she will live but I don't know about her baby.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 25, 2009)

You're welcome hun!


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2010)

The third season has started here now and I love it as much as I have loved season 1 and 2.

The most I love Addison's style - it really inspires me a lot at the moment.


----------



## nunu (May 13, 2010)

I don't watch PP but i do watch Grey's Anatomy. I love Addison too! and I didn't want her to leave GA


----------

